# Can I slow down ripening in the fridge (tomatoes)



## Leah IL (Aug 15, 2004)

I am going out of town for 10 days just as my tomatoes are beginning to ripen (isn't that always how it goes??). I am wondering if I pick some that are just beginnning to redden and put them in my refrigerator, will they keep for the 10 days, and when I get home, will they ripen if I leave them out? Does this question make sense? Right now they aren't ripe enough to preserve, but if I leave them out there they are goners.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

If you pick them and want them to ripen to a redder stage, you're better off to wrap them in newspaper and don't stack or let them touch. I used to spread them out on a floor where it's warm, and they would ripen without rotting. If any had rot spots starting, at least the wrap in newpaper kept from spoiling a whole batch if they were stacked up in a bucket or something. Fridge temps don't help ripening at all. If it's only 10 day, let the ripen at room temperature and then get at processing them when they are ready.


----------



## Leah IL (Aug 15, 2004)

Actually, I don't want them to ripen. I was thinking if I put them in the refrigerator maybe they would stay in the half ripened state until I got home and then I could put them out on the counter to ripen all the way.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Leah IL said:


> Actually, I don't want them to ripen. I was thinking if I put them in the refrigerator maybe they would stay in the half ripened state until I got home and then I could put them out on the counter to ripen all the way.


Cooling them down like that would slow ripening, but it also may affect the flavor a bit. I don't know how your climate is for 10 days, but when I picked unripe tomatoes before frost scare, I had them indoors for at least 2 weeks each wrapped in newspaper. Some were left to ripe for over a month. As long as the tomato skin is uncompromised, or no bruising, the partly green ones should ripen fine over 10 days on the counter. If you want to stall that process, by all means the fridge is the place for them. I haven't personally tried to put them out to ripen after green tomatoes were put in the fridge for any period of days. 
Good luck.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If you put them in the fridge, they'll get that mealy texture to them. Oogy.

If they're ripe enough to use for sauce, you can pop them into the freezer. Don't wash them, just dust off any dirt, put them into a plastic grocery sack, and pop them in the freezer. 

When you get home, run them under hot water and those skins will slip right off for you. 

Of course, you could bring them along to share on the road. 


Pony!


----------

